# Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!



## glacios (19. Juli 2013)

*Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Hi,
ich hab zu diesem Thema nur sehr alte, kaum fundierte Beiträge gefunden, deswegen frage ich hier einfach nochmal:
Ist eine Gehäusetemperatur von 49°C zu hoch oder noch akzeptabel? Mit  Gehäusetemperatur meine ich die Temp, die ich mit einem einige  Zentimeter über dem Mainboard hängenden Digital-Thermometer gemessen  habe (also im Prinzip die Umgebungsluft des Mainboards).
HDDs befinden sich nicht im Gehäuse, die SSD ist nicht direkt der warmen  Abluft ausgesetzt. Das Netzteil hat einen eigenen Frischluft-Kreislauf.
Natürlich gilt die Temp unter Last (BF3 usw.)

System:
Mini-ITX (daher auch so hohe Temps)
i7 4770K @ Corsair H60
Zotac GTX 760


----------



## Vily (19. Juli 2013)

Hast du ûberhaubt ein Airflow in Gehäuse?
Also genug Lüfter ander richtigen stelle?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Sagen wir mal so - die Gehäuseinnentemperatu ist völlig egal so lange die Hardwarekomponenten ihre jeweilige Höchsttemperatur nicht überschreiten.

Natürlich ist eine hohe Gehäusetemperatur der Kühlung der Komponenten sehr abträglich, weswegen man einen gewissen Luftstrom im Gehäuse haben sollte (bereits zwei sehr langsam drehende Lüfter - einer vorne rein, einer hinten raus - reichen aus um normale PCs in völliug akzeptablen Innentemperaturbereichen zu halten).
Wenn man gar keine Gehäuselüfter einsetzt und zusätzlich noch eine Grafikkarte die ihre Abwärme im Gehäuse verteilt (Custom-Kühler) kann man da schnell gegen eine Wand fahren...

Was da als "akteptabel" gilt hängt natürlich von deinen Ambitionen die Hardware betreffend ab, für normale Spiele-PCs sage ich aber immer Scherzfagt so lange der PC kein Fieber hat (>37°C innendrin) ists noch ok. 
50°C sind schon arg viel.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Beschreib' doch mal deine Gehäusebelüftung und nenn' uns dein Gehäuse - vl. haben wir ja noch den ein oder anderen Tipp.

Ansonsten - erlaubt ist, was funktioniert. Solange nix abstürzt, ist's ok .


----------



## zeta75 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

die Zotac hast Du ja bestimmt die mit Radialkühlung verbaut oder...? 
Setz doch mal ein Pic rein,da kann man Dir bestimmt bessere Empfehlungen geben!
Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Bilder sagen mehr wie 1000 Worte und poste doch mal bitte Gehäuse sowie die verbauten Lüfter. Auch die Temperaturen von Graka und CPU wären mal interessant


----------



## Dartwurst (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Kompakt Wakü- "Zwergengehäuse"- Das kann schon sehr warm werden. Bitte erhöre unser Flehen nach mehr Info´s.


----------



## glacios (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Sorry war gerade Mittagessen^^
Also exakt:
Cubitek Mini Cube
i7 4770K
Asus Z87I
Zotac 760 AMP (leider Axialkühler)
92 mm rausblasend oben Noiseblocker Pro
120 mm reinblasend unten Noiseblocker Pro darauf sitzt aber der Radiator

Bild kommt gleich^^

EDIT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT2: Zwischen NT und Graka sind ca. 0,8 mm!!! Das NT wird dementsprechend auch sehr heiß am Boden.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Das Gehäuse bietet keinen Spielraum um noch viel an der Be-/Entlüftung zu schrauben.

Von daher: So lange es stabil läuft, lass es so.
Stärkere Lüfter können ein paar Grad bringen, erhöhen jedoch auch die Lautstärke.
Alles andere fällt in den Casemod-Bereich...


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Also ich würde den Radiator der H60 schon mal im Heck anbauen und ihn nach drausen pusten lassen. Und den Hecklüfter wo der Radiator jetzt sitzt zur frischluft zufuhr! Denn momentan ballert der die warme Luft voll in dein Tower. Da freut sich auch deine GPU den die bekommt auch kaum frische Ansaugluft und heizt zusätzlich! NT is OK oder du drehst es dann transportierts auch noch etwas wärme mit ab! 
Ist aber nicht notwendig! Ein i7-4770K mit ner H60 in dem Gehäuße kühl zu halten is eh ne kunst. Von daher kannst nur Optimieren! 

Gruß B.


----------



## glacios (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Danke für die Tipps. Den Radiator kann ich leider nicht hinten festmachen, hätt ich schon längst gemacht, aber da passen ohne Mod nur 92 mm hin.
Der i7 läuft aber bei Last (3h BF3 ) auf nur 55°C, das halte ich für optimal. Die GPU kommt dann auf ca. 86°C bei 80 % Lüfterumdrehung (81°C bei 100%), was auch noch okay ist. Einziges Problem ist imo die hohe Lufttemperatur ums Mainboard herum. Abstürzen tut aber nix.

Und was haltet ihr davon, den Airflow einfach umzudrehen? Also oben Luft rein und unten raus? Zu Crazy?^^


----------



## alexbirdie (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Kleine Frage:

Laut deinem Gehäusebild kommt alleine von rechts unten Luft rein.

Aber was ist das eigentlich ?

Schaut aus wie ein Radiator. Gehört das zum H60 ( ich selber habe eine H80 von Corsair)?

Irgendwie kenne ich das nicht und meine nur, daß da auf jeden Fall zuwenig Frischluft ins gehäuse gelangt.

Bitte um Aufklärung eines Unwissenden .

Ach ja, mir ist noch was eingefallen.

Steht der Rechner frei oder gar in einem Möbelstück, wo er im eigenen Saft langsam garen kann ?


----------



## glacios (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

So isses. Luft kommt nur von unten und muss über den Radiator der H60. Sollte eigtl. genauso aussehen wie deine H80 nur etwas dünner. Der Lüfter von Corsair wurde wegen der Lärmbelästigung durch einen Noiseblocker ausgetauscht, der unter dem Radiator liegt.

Deswegen auch meine Frage, ob es sich in dem Fall nicht sogar lohnen würde oben reinzublasen. V.a. wenn man sich diese theoretischen Bilder anschaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Variante 1 schaut imo weniger rot aus, wenn man das als Laie so sagen darf .


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Als Tipp, den hab ich für mein Arbeits PC i7-860, GTX 560ti IGame und Corsair H50! Da ist das Mainboard um 180° gedreht und du bekommst deine H60 rein! SilverStone Temjin Evolution TJ08-E schwarz (SST-TJ08-E)


----------



## glacios (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

@Bandicoot
nettes Teil, nur ist es dafür leider auch zu spät^^


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Is ja auch nur ein Tipp hab auch lange gesucht für mein! Viel Erfolg noch beim _kalt machen _


----------



## alexbirdie (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Kein Platz, um den radiator an der Rückwand zu montieren ( vielleich mit ein bißchen basteln ?) ?

Dann könntest du von unten ohne Widerstand mit normalen Lüftern reinblasen ( wenn geht, über Staubfilter).

Und dann oben am Deckel mindestens einen Lüfter, der die Luft rausbläst.


----------



## glacios (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*



alexbirdie schrieb:


> Kein Platz, um den radiator an der Rückwand zu montieren ( vielleich mit ein bißchen basteln ?) ?
> 
> Dann könntest du von unten ohne Widerstand mit normalen Lüftern reinblasen ( wenn geht, über Staubfilter).
> 
> Und dann oben am Deckel mindestens einen Lüfter, der die Luft rausbläst.


 Definitiv unmöglich, weil er sonst mitm Slotblech des Mainboards kollidieren würde. 

Und den Airflow umzukehren haltet ihr für keine gute Idee?


----------



## alexbirdie (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Hmmm. 

Warme Luft steigt auf. Deshalb sind die meisten Gehäuse so designed, daß sie von vorne oder unten Frischluft ziehen und hinten ( und oben, wenn möglich) Luft rausblasen.

Sonst fällt mir jetzt leider nichts mehr ein und ich klinke mich aus.


----------



## zeta75 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*



> Zotac 760 AMP (leider Axialkühler)


ok da haben wir den Übeltäter! Warum hast Du die gekauft? Aus Unwissenheit...günstig bekommen? Das eine Karte ab der Leistung für ein Mini mit Radikühlung wesentlich geeigneter ist brauch ich nicht zu erklären..oder?Die ist vor allem doch extrem teuer opder?
Die AMP "versprüht" die Abwärme ja auch noch in alle Richtungen fast gleich  sodas es auch nix bringen würde einen Fan absaugend im Seitenteil zu mont.Was auf jeden Fall etwas bringen würde: einen Lüfter so zu montieren der etwa mittig von vorn auf die Karte bläst .Da Sie so mehr Frischl bekommt und zgl. die Platine mit den Rams gekühlt wird. Damit dreht Sie evtl weniger .Alles andere ist Spielerei denke...
Gruß
///Schon mal dran gedacht die von Zotac zackig übertaktete AMP version auf Referenztakt zu setzen ....wie viel  Spannung nimmt die unter Last?


----------



## glacios (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

@zeta
Japp so isses. aab die mir für 220€ geschossen. Das mit dem Axialkühler hab ich ehrlicherweise zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs nicht bedacht. Ich würde aber noch im Bereich des 14 tägigen Widerrufsrechts liegen - soll ich davon gebrauch machen?
Das Problem dabei ist, dass es imo keine Mittelklasse-Nividia-Graka gibt, die einen leisen (vor allem im Idle leisen) Radialkühler bietet. Oder kennst du eine?

Unter Last zieht sie 1,125 V. Undervolten geht leider mit Afterburner nicht.


----------



## zeta75 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*



> Unter Last zieht sie 1,125 V. Undervolten geht leider mit Afterburner nicht.


aber doch mit ZOTAC Firestorm oder?

Na also bei den kann ich selbst sagen das die leise sind. Na klar eine Radi ist im idle oft minimal lauter als eine Axial .Das dreht sich aber schon bei "leichter Last" aber auch oft wiedr.Bei beiden hörst Du halt im Idle ein ganz leichtes nicht nervendes  "Knarren"  Die Vorteile würden für mich keine Frage lassen. Hab selbst die Zotac mit Radi der AMP vorgezogen...680er
EVGA GeForce GTX 760, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-2760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## glacios (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Nein geht auch mit Firestorm (noch) nicht.
Naja laut Test von cb sind die Standard-Designs von Nvidia schon im Idle störend laut. Und das würde mich schon nerven, da mein Pc im Idle nahezu lautlos ist.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Als Test könntest du ja die Lüfter mal umkehren geht ja schnell. Was sicher ist das die CPU dann wärmer wird aber du hast ja noch Spielraum nach oben. Ich würds mal probieren. Kostet nix und ist schnell erlegidt. Evt bringts ja was


----------



## zeta75 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*



> Naja laut Test von cb sind die Standard-Designs von Nvidia schon im Idle störend laut


 wenn ich mir Dein NT anschaue ,sollte das lauter sein als die EVGA
Auf Grund der viel geringeren Wärmeentwicklung könntest Du bspw.Dein Case dämmen ....
Hauptproblem wie gesagt sind die 1,125V was für den kleinen GK104 viel zu viel sind . Meine 680 übertaktet bekommt gerade mal 1,080V . Die AMP ist für ein großes MESH Gehäuse oder für einen gut belüfteten Big Tower geeignet nicht für ein mini.


----------



## glacios (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

@zeta
Hast du denn die EVGA 760 selbst und wie ist die denn im Idle? Hörbar? Könnte man mit Afterburner den Lüfter noch runterregeln?

@Icebreaker
Naja schnell isses ncith gemacht, weil ich den Radi erst abschrauben muss, aber ich werds mal testweise machen.


----------



## zeta75 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*



> Hast du denn die EVGA 760 selbst und wie ist die denn im Idle? Hörbar? Könnte man mit Afterburner den Lüfter noch runterregeln?


 nein aber eine 660ti SC und 2 660 Sli (gehabt). Die exakt den gleichen Kühler drauf haben.Benutze AB nicht ....aber bis 30% geht ja.
Die war bei mir in einem Corsi 300R verbaut im IDLE EHER den Hecklüfter gehört.


> Lüfter mal umkehren


 der Heckfan befördert wesentlich mehr Abwärme nach aussen als der Radi....
Eins könntest Du mal probieren...das NT drehen! Als ich ein kleines Platz/Temp Problem hatte habe ich das mal gemacht. Nicht riesig aber doch merklich


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Den Luftstrom komplett Umdrehen ist Quatsch - das wird die Temperaturen noch weiter in die Höhe treiben.
Für die CPU-Temperaturen ist's im übrigen besser, wenn der Radiator die kalte Luft von außen ansaugen kann - von daher sehe ich da kein großes Problem. So lange die Kiste läuft...

Für die Grafikkarte wäre ein DHE-Design besser gewesen - aber das wird sich jetzt kaum noch ändern lassen, oder?
Wie lange hast du die Karte schon?


----------



## glacios (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Die Karte habe ich erst seit Donnerstag, also gestern^^.
Ich könnte also sehr wohl noch die Karte zurückschicken. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto besser ist das.

BTW ich hab jetzt mal testweise den Luftstrom umgekehrt. Die Folge: Die Mainboard-Temps haben sich um 10° verbessert (jetzt sehr gute 38°), auch die Graka ist minimal um 2° kühler geworden, dafür bekommt die CPU jetzt alles ab. Die 10° minus am Mainboard kann man direkt auf die CPU draufrechnen. Dort sind jetzt +10° zu vermelden (=68°), das Gehäuse wird am Boden dadurch so heiß, dass man es nicht mehr anfassen kann .


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

War abzusehen wie fisch@ schon gesagt hat, du hast einfach zu wenig möglichkeiten um in deinem Gehäuse den Luftstrom zu Optimieren. Oder halt Case MOD 
Das Problem ist das deine GPU zusätzlich noch heizt weil sie teilweise ihre eigene Warmluft ansaugt und dein Radiator auch noch wärme in den Tower drückt!
Du musst die Heizquellen um Tower loswerden, Radiator draußen abbringen, GPU tauschen, anderes Gehäuse, Frischluft zufuhr! 
Momentan hast halt ein Wärmestau oben im Tower der nur mäßig abtransportiert wird. 
Du könntest noch ein Lüfter rechts oben an die Towerdecke bauen der den Luftstom zum Heck leitet um dein 92mm Lüfter zu unterstützen! 
Oder oben rechts ein in den Deckel den Radiator einbauen, löcher bohren/ausschneiden das die warme Luft oben raus geht, unten kannst du dann ein 120er für frische Luft einbauen!  

sind nur Vorschläge wenn es umbedingt das Gehäuse sein soll! 

Gruß B.


----------



## glacios (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Naja alles umtauschen, geht nicht mehr. Radiator kann man nicht außen anbringen, da Schläuche zu kurz. Das Gehäuse bleibt ebenfalls. Casemods habe ich noch nie gemacht, würde davon also auch eher Abstand nehmen, weil das Ergebnis höchstwahrscheinlich meinen optischen Standards nicht gerecht werden würde .
Nur die GPU könnte ich noch problemlos umtauschen.

Das mit dem Lüfter oben in die Decke habe ich auch schon mal überlegt, könnte vielleicht sogar klappen. Würde aber whs. nicht allzu viel bringen, da er nur die warme Luft transportiert. Und dann wäre wieder das Problem der Befestigung. Lose im Gehäuse rumbaumeln lassen, möchte ich ihn jedenfalls auch nicht.
Am sinnvollsten wäre sicher oben oder in die Seitenwand ein 120 mm Loch für den Lüfter des Radiators einzubauen. Aber das Casemodding müsste jemand für mich übernehmen. Gibts da qualitativ gute Shops, die das anbieten?

Ich werde als nächste Methode mal probieren, wie sich die Temps verhalten, wenn ich das Powerlimit der GPU nach unten schraube.
Und dann einfach mal eines versuchen: Oben und unten frische Luft einblasen lassen. Dann bekommt die CPU Frischluft und das Mainboard ebenso, weiß nur noch nicht wo die Luft dann wieder raus soll, aber wayne - wenn die Temps stimmen.


----------



## blautemple (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Also ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht 
Wenn alles stabil läuft dann passt auch alles


----------



## Deep Thought (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Sicher, es läuft...

Aber ich würde es trotzdem mal ins Auge fassen, auf die Wasserkühlung zu verzichten.

Warum? Eigentlich ist es der Sinn einer Wakü, die Wärme effektiv aus dem Gehäuse raus zu bekommen. Hier passiert schlicht das genaue Gegenteil: sie bläst warme Luft in rein. Das belastet natürlich vor allem die Kühlung der Grafikkarte.

Würde man einen normalen Tower-Luftkühler auf die CPU setzen, könnte man von unten kalte Luft ins Gehäuse blasen. Und die Abwärme der CPU würde vom hinteren Lüfter deutlich direkter aus dem Gehäuse befördert. Es wäre also im ganzen PC deutlich kühler, und leiser obendrein (da die Grafikkarte leiser laufen könnte, und auch die Wasserpumpe entfällt).



glacios schrieb:


> Radiator kann man nicht außen anbringen, da Schläuche zu kurz.



Du könntest den CPU-Kühler um 180° drehen, das bringt ein paar Zentimeter. Aber klar, bei einem kompakten Gehäuse den Radiator hinten dran zu basteln, sieht sicher nicht besonders schön aus. Aber technisch wäre es nun mal deutlich besser. (ok, technisch gesehen ist fast alles besser als die aktuelle Lösung...)


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Das Powerlimit der Grafikkarte solltest du nicht nach unten ziehen - im besten Fall erkaufst du dir ein paar Watt / Grad mit einem herben Performanceverlust.
In alten Spielen, in denen die Grafikkarte nicht so sehr gefordert ist, bringt jedoch VSync etwas - dann rechnet die GPU maximal 60 FPS und muss je nach Situation nicht Vollgas geben.
Des Weiteren könntest du dich mit dem Thema "Undervolting" auseinandersetzen. Entweder hier im Forum (es gibt entsprechende Threads) oder via Google.

Den Radiator lose im Gehäuse zu lassen ist Blödsinn, da wäre ein Tower-Kühler genauso hilfreich .
Denkbar wäre es, den Radiator im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten aus dem Gehäuse hinaus zu verlegen - mit Abstandshaltern auf dem Dach des Gehäuses sollte gut machbar sein, der Weg ist pi-mal-Dauemn nicht weiter als bis zum Gehäuseboden.
Dazu bräuchtest du nur ein kleines Loch im Gehäuse zur Schlauchdurchführung und je nach Radiatorbefestigung welche für die Verschraubung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Ich würde es wie folgt machen.

Punkt 1: 
Kaufe dir 2 neue Gehäuselüfter denke das werden 120er sein. (Denke der Lüfter auf dem Radiator ist 120mm)
Caseking.de » Lüfter » 120mm Lüfter

Punkt 2: 
Kaufe dir einen 92mm auf 120mm Lüfteradapter.
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Adapter » Bitspower Ultimate Fan-Adapter 80/92mm auf 120mm - black
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Adapter

Punkt 3 : 
Drehe dein Netzteil um so das der Lüfter von innen nach außen saugt. 
Dadurch hast du schon mal mehr Luft rausgesaugt mehr Luft an deiner Grafikkarte vorbeigesaugt, und dadurch schon mal niedrige Temperaturen an Grafikkarte und im Gehäuse selbst.

Punkt 4: 
Nimm denn neuen 120mm Lüfter und verbaue ihn im Boden wobei er natürlich reinblasen sollte.

Punkt 5: 
Baue den 92mm Adapter auf einen 120mm Lüfter, dann denn 120mm Lüfter auf deinen Radiator wo du dann wieder den 120mm Lüfter hast. ( Push /Pull )

Punkt 6: 
Nimm mal paar mehr Kabelbinder, und versuche soviel Kabel hinter das Mainboard zu binden ( Hinter das Blech wo du es ja drauf befestigt hast, geh davon aus das dahinter Platz ist bis zum           Gehäuse Seitendeckel ). Also soviel "Masse" der Kabel hinter das Mainboard verschwinden zu lassen wie es geht, alles aus dem Luftstrom was möglich ist.

Das wird deine Gehäusetemperaturen senken .


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Punkt 3 wird nicht ganz wie gedacht funktionieren, da gräbt das NT warscheinlich der GPU die Luft ab ! Müsste man testen!


----------



## zeta75 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*



> Ich werde als nächste Methode mal probieren, wie sich die Temps verhalten, wenn ich das Powerlimit der GPU nach unten schraube.


genau  und Du wirst sehen das der Leistungsverlust nicht so hoch sein wird als was Du  an Temp. verlierst.Das Verhältniss ist nicht gleich.


> Das mit dem Lüfter oben in die Decke habe ich auch schon mal überlegt,


 das schwierigste  daran wäre noch die 4 Löcher für die Verschraubungen exakt zu treffen.Aber selbst da hättest Du noch paar Versuche frei (wenn Du nicht 2 cm daneben)  da die Abdeckung da ja drüber ist.10-11cm Aussparung. Der Lüfter und die Abdeckung halten sich dann ja selbst durch die 4 Schrauben.Das ganze schön entkoppeln und evtl einen leisen Slim Lüfter nehmen was noch mal Platz spart ...


> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüftergitter » Lüftergitter - Alumino » Aluminium Lüfter Filter 120mm - schwarz


 aber erst mal den VCORE runter ....denn ob das mit dem Lüfter allein reichen würde bezweifle ich.


> Punkt 3 wird nicht ganz wie gedacht funktionieren, da gräbt das NT warscheinlich der GPU die Luft ab ! Müsste man testen!


  klar Dein NT stellt ein Vakuum her! 
Gruß


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

@Bandicoot das Netzteil habe ich bei meiner Freundin ihrem Rechner gedreht, und die Grafikkarte ist genau 1,5 cm entfernt. 
Hat die GPU Temp. um 11 Grad und die Gehäusetemp. um 5 Grad reduziert. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit auch in diesem Fall die Temps. im Gehäuse mit zu reduzieren.
Und "abgraben" ist total falsch ausgelegt es zieht die Luft durch den Kühler mit durch und saugt daher die Heiße Luft gleich ab so ist es richtig ausgedrückt.
Diese warme Luft der Grafikarte ist dann schon nicht mehr im Gehäuse, zumindest nicht zu 100%.


----------



## Abductee (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Wie schnell läuft denn der 92er?


----------



## glacios (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich würde es wie folgt machen.
> Punkt 5:
> Baue den 92mm Adapter auf einen 120mm Lüfter, dann denn 120mm Lüfter auf deinen Radiator wo du dann wieder den 120mm Lüfter hast. ( Push /Pull )


 Weiß nicht genau, was du damit meinst.

Das mit dem Netzteil werde ich gleich ausprobieren, weiß nur noch nicht, ob die hohen Graka-Temps nicht evtl. zu hoch fürs NT sind.

@Abductee
Der 92 dreht maximal @1900 RPM

@Topic
Zum Thema undervolten:
Ich habe jetzt mal das Power Limit komplett auf den minimalst möglichen Wert im Afterburner geschraubt. BF3 läuft damit noch konstant @60fps, also ausreichend. Die Temps haben sich extrem verbessert!
Ich fahre momentan die Kombo unten kühle Luft rein UND oben kühle Luft rein (ich weiß, hört sich verrückt an) und ich habe am MB Temps von knapp unter 40°C und an der CPU max 58°C. Die GPU läuft leise und "kühl" @78-80°C.
Ich weiß jetzt noch nicht genau, ob die Temperaturen jetzt von der Methode unten rein und oben rein kommen oder vom "Undervolten". In jedem Fall sind sie eigentlich gut. Mir gibt nur zu denken, wohin dann eigentlich die Luft hingeht, wenn sowohl oben als auch unten Luft ins Gehäuse gepumpt wird.
Ich werde trotzdem noch das Thema mit dem umgedrehten NT ausprobieren und vielleicht doch den Radi ausblasen lassen.


----------



## Abductee (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Naja, dreht er laut Hersteller maximal 1900rpm oder macht er das auch bei dir?
Stichwort Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## glacios (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Laut Hersteller 1800 RPM, meine Anzeige sagt 1900 RPM. Natürlich lass ich ihn vorsichtshalber unter Last auf 12V laufen.
Die Lüfter im System sind an sich alles qualitativ sehr hochwertige Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pros. Daran solls also nicht liegen.

Viel erstaunlicher sind aber imo die neuen Temps @"Undervoltet"


----------



## zeta75 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*



> Viel erstaunlicher sind aber imo die neuen Temps @"Undervoltet"


wolltest es ja erst net so recht glauben
mit NT und den Temp. sollte kein Problem sein.Das kann man ja in einem alten Case auch oben und damit absaugend einbauen(wo normal die Temps am höchsten sind)
Gruß


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Ich meine das du den 92mm Adapter zuerst hinten an dein Gehäuse dann ein 120mm Lüfter denn der Radiator dann der nächste 120mm Lüfter kommt genau diese Reihenfolge.
Was verstehst daran nicht ? Dein Radiator ist zwischen 2   120mm Lüftern und einer der Lüfter ist auf dem 92mm Adapter und der wird an die Gehäuserückwand geschraubt wo die Luft raus geht fertig schon niedrigere Temps. Und nein die Luft ist nicht zu heiß für dein Netzteil wenn du es drehst !! Hab das schon paar mal gemacht zuletzt bei meiner Freundin siehe Text von mir weiter oben. Alles läuft super.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Vergiss beim undervolten die CPU nicht .

Ein Radiator sollte, wenn möglich, immer kühle Luft bekommen - deswegen ist ausblasend nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Dann hätte es (wie schon erwähnt) ein stinknormaler Tower auch getan.



> Und nein die Luft ist nicht zu heiß für dein Netzteil wenn du es drehst !


Zu heiß nicht. Die warme Abluft tut dem Netzteil im besten Fall nichts, sehr warscheinlich wird der Lüfter aber hochdrehen, um die Spannungswandler auf Temperatur zu halten. Kann von der Lautstärke her nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## glacios (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Hab gerade das Netzteil umgedreht. Ist leider im sehr stressig, weil dann fast alles erstmal abgebaut werden muss. Werde jetzt mal BF3 zocken und schauen, wie sich die Temps so verhalten.

BTW CPU ist natürlich auch schon undervoltet. Leider hab ich diesbezüglich ein schlechtes Exemplar erwischt, das bei weitem nicht die Spannungen mitmacht, die anderen Haswells so packen können.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Blind oder Faul schau mal weiter vor im Thread !


----------



## glacios (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Hä, was hab ich denn jetzt wieder falsch gemacht, dass du mich so anmachst?

Was deinen Vorschlag angeht: Der ist leider nicht realisierbar. Dafür fehlt schlicht der Platz. Habs mir mal gerade länger überlegt, wie das mit dem Adapter funktionieren könnte, aber es geht nicht. Jeder 120 mm Fan würde mit dem MB kollidieren. Der Radiator selbst ist auch nochmal ein Stück größer als ein 120mm Fan.
Und den Radiator außerhalb des Gehäuses zu befestigen, funktioniert leider auch nicht. Dazu müsste man ein sehr dickes Loch in die Wand fräsen, weil die Schläuche nicht einzeln abmontierbar sind. D.h. ich müsste die Pumpe durch irgendein Loch quetschen - nicht machbar.

@fisch@namenssuche
Ich muss sagen, das mit dem NT war eine sehr gute Idee!!! Ich habe testweise wieder den alten Luftstrom verwendet, d.h. unten Über Radiator Luft rein, oben am MB raus. Vorher hatte ich ohne Undervolting und mit dem NT-Lüfter Richtung Boden ja 50°, jetzt sinds 10° weniger! Auch die GPU ist kühler!
Genauer:
CPU: 52°C
GPU: 78°C
MB-Luft: 40°C

Ich denke diese Temperaturen sind jetzt absolut im grünen Bereich. Einzige Sache, die mich noch wundert, ist, warum es noch etwas kühler ist, wenn ich oben die Luft nicht raus, sondern reinpuste, so dass alle Lüfter Frischluft ins Gehäuse blasen (wohin geht die Luft?).


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Ups bin im Thread verrutscht  ging nicht an dich entschuldige...

Jo das mit dem Netzteil ist dann wohl das einzige was für dich klappt, besser als gar nichts.
Und wenn die Luft von hinten auch noch rein bläst und du noch weniger Temperaturen hast dann lasse das so,
dein Netzteil saugt das alles ab kein Problem.


----------



## glacios (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Achso alles klar, kein Problem 

Also vorerst bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Ich werde in Zukunft wohl noch einen zweiten 120 mm Fan kaufen, den ich hinten auf den Radi schnalle, damit der Luftstrom noch etwas besser wird, aber der passt eigentlich auch so schon.
Ich danke nochmals allen, die hier mitgeholfen haben herzlich für Ihre Hilfe, ohne euch würde ich immer noch bei 50° und 100% Lüfterdrehzahl rumgurken. Jetzt ists doch recht erträglich geworden, da die Graka einfach nicht mehr so hoch aufdreht. Einziges Manko ist, dass das NT natürlich etwas lauter wird, auch im Idle, aber ganz ohne blaue Flecken, gehts dann wohl auch nicht.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gehäusetemperatur 50°C?!*

Jo das mit dem zweiten Lüfter hinter dem Radiator würde ich dir noch Empfehlen. 

habe gern geholfen...


----------

